# 2nd-to-last Poster Wins.



## mr drinky (Oct 26, 2013)

Technically, if no one responds to this, no one wins -- and that might be the best result ever. Or dare I say penultimate poster....

k. 





p.s. I give the mods all authority to lock and delete this thread whenever they want.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 26, 2013)

Watch this, I win....


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 26, 2013)

Told you!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 26, 2013)

That was pretty funny. And you are still, duh...winning.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 27, 2013)

Make me win, Drinky!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 27, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 27, 2013)

I win! Crap.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes you do!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 27, 2013)

It's the gift that keeps on giving. Zing. New winner.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 27, 2013)

Now you win, Drinky!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks, I really don't deserve it though.

k.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 27, 2013)

sure you do


----------



## berko (Oct 27, 2013)

so lets make a 3000th-to-last-poster-wins thread to involve the whole community.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 27, 2013)

I really thought I had it in the last thread ....
Sigh


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 27, 2013)

hrmmm


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 27, 2013)

Rick must be off pouting because he didn't win the last round.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 27, 2013)

Heh....great idea Drinky....also congratulations to bahamaroot.


----------



## tkern (Oct 27, 2013)

You're a terrible person, Kerring.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 27, 2013)

Tkern owes me.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 27, 2013)

Taking one for the team...


----------



## greasedbullet (Oct 27, 2013)

Now you are carrying the team, China.


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 27, 2013)

So the last one took 608 posts, wonder how many this one will take?


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 27, 2013)

It won't take that long. 

k.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry but you can't close the thread and declare yourself the winner. Not cool. Congrats Drinky.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 28, 2013)

Back at you  

I always knew you would win after starting that last monster.

k.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 28, 2013)

so, "second to last poster" is the new black?


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not winning!


----------



## KimBronnum (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you sure...


----------



## Jagjit (Oct 28, 2013)

positive


----------



## DevinT (Oct 29, 2013)

K, how do think this stuff up?

Hoss


----------



## Lefty (Oct 29, 2013)

Devin wins! Congrats, Hoss.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 31, 2013)

Darn you Tom!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 31, 2013)

I saw that kid on TV.

Don wins.


----------



## jbl (Oct 31, 2013)

Nope. You do. How's that for inter continental love?


----------



## daveb (Oct 31, 2013)

I like your speakers. You deserve win.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok, I will join this new game.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 1, 2013)

How long will it take for a moderator to post twice and then close the thread and declare himself the winner?


----------



## Mr.Svinarich (Nov 1, 2013)

Being kind so that the person who posted just before yours would be the winner if you were the last poster assures that no one wins.

so long as there is kindness nobody wins or everyone wins?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, I see a pretty intellectual thread you got here and even better, now it looks like Mr.Svinarich is winning!


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 4, 2013)

That GIF is hilarious!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the win


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats GlassEye, here's your prize! [video=youtube;wWLhrHVySgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWLhrHVySgA[/video]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats Pete, thank you for that prize.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X6K43d-BTn0]http://youtu.be/X6K43d-BTn0[/video]


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 4, 2013)

Ha. Excellent idea stereo. Give a cheesy video as the 'trophy'. I did not see this coming, and I like Chinese food. 

Btw, is that supposed to be a spoof on a taylor swift video? 

k.


----------



## berko (Nov 5, 2013)

i love it


----------



## berko (Nov 5, 2013)

when a plan comes together.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 5, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Ha. Excellent idea stereo. Give a cheesy video as the 'trophy'. I did not see this coming, and I like Chinese food.
> 
> Btw, is that supposed to be a spoof on a taylor swift video?
> 
> k.



K,

I wish it was a spoof but it is actually the work of a "legitimate" music producer trying to "help" child artists.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, she needs more "help".


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 6, 2013)

not the worst I've seen. Gratz bahamaroot!!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 7, 2013)

Not the worst I've seen either but still needs help. Will probably be a total fox:bigeek:and big star in 5 years. And gratz to you Crothcipt!


----------



## Mr.Svinarich (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;7tJNABQnqBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tJNABQnqBo[/video]


you deserve it. really. no i'm not joking! And heres a "jam" to celebrate to.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice win!!!


----------



## Steel in Texas (Feb 18, 2014)

Thought this went way way...


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 19, 2014)

Rick you couldn't just let me win could you. :spankarse:


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 19, 2014)

wow 3 mo. was wondering who won this.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2014)

You did!!!


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 19, 2014)

NO YOU!


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 19, 2014)

Not Rick!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2014)

Definitely not me.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 19, 2014)

:zombiegrave:


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2015)

Back from the dead!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 30, 2015)

You win!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 30, 2015)

I had forgotten that Rick won this.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 30, 2015)

Or maybe I did.


----------



## daveb (Aug 30, 2015)

Die Thread Die!

Whoops, Sorry Rick.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 30, 2015)

Uggh. Rick can add this to his list of accomplishments for the week.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 30, 2015)

Not the win, but aiding in the resurrection.....


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2015)

Two man enter- one knife knut leave...


----------

